

Ask HN: Why haven't the social/mobile game companies moved offline? - curt

Been thinking about this for quite a while. Why haven't the social/mobile game companies focused on creating compelling brands and moving them offline into merchandising, tv, books, and possibly even film. They have proven properties and Hollywood is hugely risk adverse why not take advantage of it? Has no one tried this?<p>Seems like an opportunity.
======
WoundedMarlin
I heard on Bloomberg that Angry Birds is looking at a movie deal. Not sure
what kind of movie it would be so there is one company looking in to it.

<http://www.bloomberg.com/video/72169010/>

